# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] IPhone X 256GB Black - Πωλειται

## haf

Πωλείται  IPhone X 256GB Black 340 euro (Δεν λειτουργεί το Face ID) 

Τα τηλέφωνο είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση.

6936786117 Παναγιώτης

----------

